

Fred Wilson: Competing To Win Deals - spencerfry
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/11/competing-to-win-deals.html

======
andrewce
As much as anything else, this advice seems to be more on "how to build a good
working relationship with another entity" than it is anything in particular
about competing.

In fact, it seems straight out of Dale Carnegie, and I'd guess that we could
accurately summarize these points as "Build a good personal and professional
relationship, and then see if that becomes a good business relationship. Even
if it doesn't, maintain the personal/professional relationship."

His points about using the services/products of the entrepreneurs you're
interested in and about not leading with a term sheet are all about humanizing
the relationship into an actual relationship, rather than one more item on
one's investment portfolio.

------
joshfraser
it's posts like this that make me want to take money from Fred Wilson.

------
kenzan100
Thanks to this article, knowing what they think will help you simulate the
game of future funding rounds.

I keep in my mind that the same thing can be said to entrepreneurs. talk to
VC's like you know them in person to person.

